# Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?



## Wasserspeier (13. Juni 2013)

Hallo

Wie lange kann ich frisches Hechtfilet im Kühlschrank lagern bei +2°C, bis man es weg tun sollte?

Danke und viele Grüße,

Phil


----------



## Wildkarpfen (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*

max. 2 Tage dann sollte es gegessen werden.


----------



## LOCHI (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*

Hallo, ich wäre da vorsichtiger gerade bei Filet! Nicht nur das ne Gosse Oberfläche Sauerstoff ausgesetzt ist,  besser von der qualli wird es auch nicht. Ich würde es max. über Nacht im Kühlschrank lassen und am nächsten Tag verarbeiten. Warscheinlich passiert auch bei zwei Tagen nix aber essen möchte ich das dann nimmer. Is so schon furz trocken das Zeug.... Ist aber nur meine Meinung.... Gruss


----------



## Schneidi (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*

Bei 2 grad im kühlschrank kannst du das sicher nach 3 oder 4 tagen noch verzehren ohne dass es dir den ranzen veriegt. Die mitteleuropäer sind in der hinsicht doch sowieso alle verweichlicht. Wehe ein lebensmittel ist mal einen tag über dem haltbarkeitsdatum. Das muss gleich weg. In ländern wie ägypten wird das fleisch ungekühlt auf der straße bei 40 grad angeboten und die fliegen laufen da schon drauf rum. Trotzden sterberben die nicht an lebensmittelvergiftungen. Wir haben magensäure im magen die das schon macht. Solange der fisch nicht all zu schlecht riecht und schmeckt ist er auch genießbar vorallem weil er ja auch noch durchgebraten wird


----------



## Purist (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*

Die Magensäure wird mit 24 Stunden altem Fisch fertig, d.h. man kann ihn noch roh verzehren, wenn er richtig gekühlt wurde. Ansonsten ist Durcherhitzen Pflicht. Filets, die 2 Tage im Kühlschrank lagen, wird man aber auch dann nicht mehr essen wollen, weil sie geschmacklich und von der Konsistenz her miserabel sind. In Afrika gibt es bei Fleisch und Geflügel häufig Kühlprobleme, Fisch wird u.a. getrocknet oder eingesalzen, wenn nicht am Fangtag direkt verarbeitet. 

Ich halte es privat grundsätzlich so: Wenn Zeit ist, am Fangtag direkt noch in die Pfanne, schmeckt einfach am besten. Wenn nicht: Kühlschrank. Dort liegt er allerdings höchstens zwei Tage, alles andere wird sofort eingefroren, selbst wenn es irgendwann mal in der Räuchertonne landet.


----------



## Trollwut (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*

Ganz ehrlich?

Ich bin mal morgens vom Fischen heim, und hab morgens mein Hechtfilet am See in ner Plastiktüte vergessen. (Warmer Sommer wohlgemerkt)
Da ich ca. 10 km einfach fahr, hätte es sichs niuch gelohnt zurück zu fahrn

Abends bin ich wieder angeln gegangen, selbe Stelle, und das Filet grad mit aufn Grill. War absolut in Ordnung.
Das kannste mindestens ma 4 Tage im Kühlschrank lassen


----------



## ssnake14 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*

Als Gelernter Koch , sage ich mal ohne Risiken 3-4 Tage


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*



> Tip: Filet am Fisch lassen.
> Ich hab' den ganzen Hecht schon 3 Tage im Kuehlschrank gelassen und dann erst zubereitet, ohne Qualitaetseinbußen.



Genau so macht man das!Der Fisch befindet sich sozusagen in der "Originalverpackung"!
Ich friere meine Hechte z.B. auch komplett ein (ausgenommen) und taue sie auf, in dem ich den ganzen gefrorenen Fisch ca.2 Std. in kaltes Wasser lege.
Bei einem Fillet würde dies nicht gehen,b.z.w, nicht schmecken!

Jürgen


----------



## Wasserspeier (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*

Ok, danke für die Antworten. 

Die Filets sind 48h "alt", der Fisch wurde ab ca. 1,5 h nach Fang bei +2c° durchgängig gekühlt, dann ist er heute zumindest noch gut.  

Die Lappen habe ich natürlich nach dem filetieren mit kaltem Wasser ordentlich gewaschen.


----------



## chester (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*

Um da mal anzuschließen: Viele Fische erzielen erst nach einer Lagerzeit von 24-48 Stunden, wohlgemerkt auf Eis, im Kühlschrank ihr optimales Aroma. Insbesondere Waller, Äsche und Hecht. Wobei das im Gegensatz zu Fleisch nichts Reifung, sodern eher mit Entspannung zu tun hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*

Fisch darf als "Frischfisch" verkauft werden, wenn er auf dem Kutter nicht länger als 10 Tage auf Eis liegt..
Im Ernstfall ist der dann im Geschäft 2 Wochen alt, bis man ihn kauft um ihn dann zu filieren und nochmal 1 - 3 Tage liegen zu lassen...

Da habens Angler doch echt gut....

Fakt:
Fisch verdirbt deutlich schneller als Fleisch, "haltbar" ist er aber auch deutlich länger "haltbar"; als viele hier meinen.

Sehr sinnvoll sind aber die Tipps hier gewesen:
Filet am Fisch hält länger..
Schnell verarbeiten oder frosten statt lange im Kühlschrank lassen..


----------



## Kotzi (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*

Oder mach Curry daraus, wenns so lange durchschmort ist da nichts mehr dran was dir schaden könnte.


----------



## maniana (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*

lagert Ihr den Fisch im Kühlschrank luftdicht verpackt (Frischhaltefolie, Tuperschüssel, etc.) oder offen?


----------



## Trollwut (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*



Wasserspeier schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wie lange kann ich frisches Hechtfilet im Kühlschrank lagern bei +2°C, bis man es weg tun sollte?
> 
> ...




Also jetzt würd ichs definitiv nichtmehr essen :q


----------



## nordbeck (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*



maniana schrieb:


> lagert Ihr den Fisch im Kühlschrank luftdicht verpackt (Frischhaltefolie, Tuperschüssel, etc.) oder offen?



im idealfall vakumiert, ansonsten in backpapier und danach in frischhaltefolie gewickelt.


----------



## antonio (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*

wie thomas schon sagte, man sollte sich mal überlegen wie alt der frischfisch im laden ist.
und da sind die genannten zwei wochen oft die untergrenze, bis da zeugs verkauft wird.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*

Klar ist aber auch:
Besser wird er dadurch nicht!
Auch wenn (gerade bei Küstenangelrn) es immer wieder mal heisst, über Nacht den Dorsch liegen lassen, dann wird er besser, behaupte ich nach wie vor:
Je frischer desto besser.

Also selbst gefangenen Fisch so früh wie möglich essen oder dann so früh wie möglich in den Froster.


----------



## maniana (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*



nordbeck schrieb:


> im idealfall vakumiert, ansonsten in backpapier und danach in frischhaltefolie gewickelt.



aus welchem Grund nimmst Du Backpapier?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*

Wenn ich hier was von über 2 Wochen lese, wird mir schlecht. Auf keinem Kutter wird Fisch knapp zwei Wochen auf Eis gelagert, was stattfindet, ist eine Lagerung komplett in Eis, und das auch selten länger als 'ne Woche. Ein Kutter ist in aller Regel nach 1-2 Tagen wieder drin.

Grundsätzlich ist es richtig, daß es bei fangfrischem Fisch der Qualität zuträglich sein kann, wenn sich das Fleisch entspannt, da reden wir von ca. 12-max.24 Stunden. Kühlschrank ist aber keine Lagerung in Eis, von daher ist nach 2 Tagen eigentlich Sense. Sicher ist fangfrischer Fisch, wenn er einen moderaten Fettgehalt hat, auch nach 3-4 Tagen noch nicht im Wortsinn verdorben, allerdings hat er so erhebliche Qualitätseinbußen, daß man schon ziemlich stumpf sein muß, um das noch mit Genuss zu fressen.
Was manche Meeresfische mit sehr hohem Fettgehalt betrifft, wie der Tolle Hecht das ansprach-'ne Makrele z.Bsp. ist nach drei Tagen im Kühlschrank nur noch Pampe.
Gruß


----------



## nordbeck (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*



maniana schrieb:


> aus welchem Grund nimmst Du Backpapier?



Verhindert grau werden und austrocknen. Außerdem kann Folie fehlgeschmack auslösen. 

Zur frische folgendes. Ne Woche ist sicherlich die Obergrenze und zwei Wochen nicht im Ansatz ok. Aber drei Tage nach Fang im deutschen Handel ist auch Illusion. Es sei denn man bezieht aus Hamburg. 

Wenn wir fisch im Restaurant vom Großhändler bekommen ist das zum Großteil ware aus den Niederlanden ( Zander, Makrele, Steinbutt, Seezunge, Kabeljau USW) oder Frankreich ( wolfsbarsch, rotbarbe, Jakobsmuscheln, Hummer). 
Der nl Fisch wird gefangen und im Idealfall am nächsten Tag auf dem Großmarkt verkauft, Zwischenhändler kauft auf und verkauft an den deutschen Großhändler. Das dauert schon mal mindestens einen Tag oft aber zwei. Dann werden die Küchen beliefert, in den meisten Fällen erst am nächsten Morgen. Das heißt zu dem Zeitpunkt ist der Fisch mindestens drei Tage aus dem Wasser und wird dann noch als extra frische Premium Qualität verkauft. Für den Einzelhandel kann man mit Sicherheit noch nen Tag draufschlagen bedingt durch die Verteilung im eigenen handelsnetzwerk.  
Was meint ihr warum im Einzelhandel so viel Filet verkauft wird? Nicht nur weils für die Hausfrau bequemer ist, sondern vor allem weil das Fisch ist der im ganzen und voll nicht mehr verkauft werden dürfte und dann so günstiger gehandelt wird. 

In der Lehre hab mal dienstagsmorgens nen Zander gefangen und entnommen und meinem Ausbilder geschenkt. Der hat den filetiert, Vakuumiert und bis Montags ( Ruhetag )im Kühlhaus gelassen. Er meinte das war der beste Fisch den je gegessen hat. 
Fand ich relativ vielsagend über die Frische von gehandeltem Fisch, immerhin war der Mann seit 17 Jahren in Sterneküchen unterwegs.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Aber drei Tage nach Fang im deutschen Handel ist auch Illusion. Es sei denn man bezieht aus Hamburg.
> 
> Da unterschätzt du die Logistik aber ganz gewaltig.
> Als Beispiel(selbst miterlebt), Douarnenez-großer Fischereihafen an der französischen Atlantikküste. Mehrere Trawler bekommen einen Einlauftermin, sind meist gegen Abend drin und werden über Nacht entladen. Am frühen Morgen beginnt die Auktion in der Fischhalle und gegen Mittag ist der komplette Fang längst verkauft, verstaut und auf dem Weg, sagen wir zu Rungis nach Paris. In deren Hallen ist der Fang dann abends gelistet und steht zum Verkauf. Am nächsten Tag schwebt das Zeug dann in Deutschland ein und kommt in den Handel. Das ist eine Zeitspanne von zwei Tagen, in der zumindest die Gastronomie beliefert worden ist. Allerspätestens am dritten Morgen liegt das Zeug dann auch im Supermarkt in der Auslage.
> ...



Was davon ist denn Wildfang und was ist gefarmt?
Gruß


----------



## nordbeck (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*

alles wildfang, nichts aus zucht. ok austern aus zucht 

naja, das sind die zeiten die ich von unseren lieferanten hab und wenns in rungis ist wirds von den deutschen aufgekauft zb. rungis express, les deux etc. dann liegts bei denen im verteilerlager und geht raus.

mag sein, dass es im einzelfall anders ist, aber die regel sind locker 3 tage. merkste auch wenn du fisch in holland beim fischhändler kaufst der selbst einkauft. ist optisch, sensorisch und geruchstechnisch einfach was anderes als der gehandelte fisch für die (besternte) gastronomie.

achso und was in frankreich in der küche landet ist was anderes als was in deutschland in der küche landet. die qualitätsstandart sind schon etwas anders als bei uns leider.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*



nordbeck schrieb:


> alles wildfang, nichts aus zucht. ok austern aus zucht
> 
> Gediegen!
> 
> ...



Da hast du natürlich recht. Davon ab, kollidieren ja auch viele Produkte, die in Frankreich als Selbstverständlichkeit der gehobenen Küche produziert werden dürfen, mit dem dt. Tierschutzgesetz, sind also hier nie wirklich frisch zu bekommen. Rouennaiser Ente, Stopfleber und was nicht alles für Köstlichkeiten...:q


----------



## antonio (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*

sten was du da beschreibst ist der idealfall, aber längst nicht der normalfall.
und an ein und dem selbentag rausfahren und den fisch in den hafen bringen, ist heutzutage nur bei den kleinkuttern üblich.
bei den großen sind 10 tage keine seltenheit ehe der fang an land kommt.
und wenn man pech hat wird er dann noch malins ausland gekarrt und wieder zurück nach d und dann erst verteilt.

antonio


----------



## nordbeck (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Da hast du natürlich recht. Davon ab, kollidieren ja auch viele Produkte, die in Frankreich als Selbstverständlichkeit der gehobenen Küche produziert werden dürfen, mit dem dt. Tierschutzgesetz, sind also hier nie wirklich frisch zu bekommen. Rouennaiser Ente, Stopfleber und was nicht alles für Köstlichkeiten...:q



ja sicher gediegen 

kostet aber auch entsprechend. vor allem weil dann auch noch die größe stimmen muss. zb. steinbut 9/11er  (kg) für 31 im kilo... ist schon gutes geld wenn man noch kopf und co entsorgen kann ^^

die enten und stopfi sind in deutschland zwar verboten herzustellen werden hier aber ohne probleme verkauft und das noch in guter qualität. die enten laufen als etoufé enten ähnlich wie die entsprechenden etoufé tauben. die ich dir auch sehr ans herz lege wenn du auf sowas stehst :l:l:l


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*



nordbeck schrieb:


> die enten und stopfi sind in deutschland zwar verboten herzustellen werden hier aber ohne probleme verkauft und das noch in guter qualität. die enten laufen als etoufé enten ähnlich wie die entsprechenden etoufé tauben. die ich dir auch sehr ans herz lege wenn du auf sowas stehst :l:l:l



Ja sicher, über EU-Verordnungen darf das Zeug trotzdem gehandelt werden. Allerdings ist es halt dadurch für den Normalverbraucher schwieriger zu bekommen, teurer und eben auch nicht mehr taufrisch. Früher haste die Blutente frisch auf'm Wochenmarkt von der Bäuerin "vorbereiten" lassen:q

Die Tauben sagen mir nichts, allerdings züchtet mein Fleischer des Vertrauens seine eigenen Tauben, da werd ich direkt mal nachfragen müssen#h


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*



antonio schrieb:


> sten was du da beschreibst ist der idealfall, aber längst nicht der normalfall.
> und an ein und dem selbentag rausfahren und den fisch in den hafen bringen, ist heutzutage nur bei den kleinkuttern üblich.



Was dort unten von Kleinkuttern gefangen wird, kommt in den seltensten Fällen über die Region hinaus.
Wenn ich von Trawlern spreche, sind die natürlich mehrere Tage auf See, zumal die Einlauftermine ja für mehrer Boote getimt werden. Allerdings wird auch da auf schnelle Abwicklung wert gelegt. Je nach Entfernung wird dann teilweise im nächstgelegenen Hafen angelandet. Allerdings ist der Weg vom Schiff in die Auktion und dann zum Großhändler/Zwischenhändler innerhalb von 24h über die Bühne gegangen.


----------



## nordbeck (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ja sicher, über EU-Verordnungen darf das Zeug trotzdem gehandelt werden. Allerdings ist es halt dadurch für den Normalverbraucher schwieriger zu bekommen, teurer und eben auch nicht mehr taufrisch. Früher haste die Blutente frisch auf'm Wochenmarkt von der Bäuerin "vorbereiten" lassen:q
> 
> Die Tauben sagen mir nichts, allerdings züchtet mein Fleischer des Vertrauens seine eigenen Tauben, da werd ich direkt mal nachfragen müssen#h



frischeparadies hats hin und wieder in guter qualität. sonst musst mal nen befreundeten gastronomen fragen ob er dir bei les deux mitbestellt. die haben sehr gute ware aus frankreich.. 
wenn alle stricke reissen sind die tk permium teile von rougie auch annehmbar!

etouffé bedeutet nach meinem wissen erstickt und ist der sammelbegriff für blutgeflügel. bester züchter und lieferant ist ohne zweifel jc mieral. das ist schon enorm was der so an zeug hat... gibts zb. bei otto gourmet und den einschlägigen händlern.


----------



## nordbeck (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*

http://www.otto-gourmet.de/mieral-excellence-taube.html


----------



## xbsxrvxr (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*

Moin,
ich war arbeitstechnisch schon öfter auf kuttern die erst nach 8-10tagen gelöscht haben.
Dann kam der lkw um das ganze zeug nach holland, oder frankreich zur auktion zu karren.
Also war der fisch auf der auktion schon 9-11tage alt...
nach der auktion ging das zeug (meist dorsch) dann in irgendwelche filetierfabriken.
Wenn das filet dann wieder in der "heimat" war, war es knapp 2 wochen alt, nur gekühlt und nicht extra verpackt...
aber immer noch fischfisch...
so läuft`s mit großen mengen, kleine stellnetzkutter zb können die ortsansässigen hotels/restaurants natürlich super frisch beliefern...!

Also, bleibt geschmeidig
So schnell wird da nichts schlecht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*

Schlecht nicht im Sinne von verdorben - aber schlechter im Sinne der Kulinarik mit jeder Stunde länger nach dem Fang......


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*



nordbeck schrieb:


> etouffé bedeutet nach meinem wissen erstickt und ist der sammelbegriff für blutgeflügel. bester züchter und lieferant ist ohne zweifel jc mieral. das ist schon enorm was der so an zeug hat... gibts zb. bei otto gourmet und den einschlägigen händlern.



Vielen Dank dafür, ich werd mich mal kundig machen.
Das Blutgeflügel wird "erstickt", heißt in diesem Fall aber meist, daß den Tieren das Genick gebrochen wird und die Ente/Taube dann nicht gestochen wird, heißt, nicht ausblutet. Im Gegenteil, daß Blut wird quasi in das Fleisch gedrückt. Das Fleisch verdirbt dadurch natürlich ziemlich zügig und der Tatsache geschuldet, daß solcher Art behandelte Enten auch noch halb roh zubereitet werden, sollte man natürlich auf extrem frische Ware wert legen.
Wie auch immer, wir kommen zu sehr vom Fisch ab, der soll ja möglichst ausbluten ;-)
Gruß


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schlecht nicht im Sinne von verdorben - aber schlechter im Sinne der Kulinarik mit jeder Stunde länger nach dem Fang......



Eben, wer muß denn als Angler tagealten Fisch fressen?:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*

Punkt erkannt - Gefahr gebannt ;-))


----------



## zandertex (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*

messt mal eure temperatur im kühlschrank,da werden einige überrascht sein...............


----------



## nordbeck (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Vielen Dank dafür, ich werd mich mal kundig machen.
> Das Blutgeflügel wird "erstickt", heißt in diesem Fall aber meist, daß den Tieren das Genick gebrochen wird und die Ente/Taube dann nicht gestochen wird, heißt, nicht ausblutet. Im Gegenteil, daß Blut wird quasi in das Fleisch gedrückt. Das Fleisch verdirbt dadurch natürlich ziemlich zügig und der Tatsache geschuldet, daß solcher Art behandelte Enten auch noch halb roh zubereitet werden, sollte man natürlich auf extrem frische Ware wert legen.
> Wie auch immer, wir kommen zu sehr vom Fisch ab, der soll ja möglichst ausbluten ;-)
> Gruß



meines wissens nach werden die mit co2 erstickt und danach halt nicht geschlachtet. die sind wie du schon sagst extrem blutig und rot ^^

was die frische angeht sind die meinungen verteilt. einige essen die lieber gereift damits noch etwas ogout hat.

gleiches spiel bei wachteln. mein alter ausbilder (30 jahre michelin stern) hat mir mal gesagt für ihn werden wachteln erst interessant wenn sie mindestens ne woche gehangen haben. sonst wärs nur ein kümmerliches brathähnchen


----------



## nordbeck (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*



zandertex schrieb:


> messt mal eure temperatur im kühlschrank,da werden einige überrascht sein...............



in meinem fleischkühlschrank geschmeidige 1 grad und im normalen zwischen 3 und 4. ein altmodisches quecksilberthermometer sei dank immer alles im blick #6

ansonsten hast du natürlich recht, leider sind die meisten haushaltskühlschränke locker über 8 grad warm #d


----------



## Kotzi (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*

Die Wachteln die ich bisher hatte wurden ziemlich schnell zäh, hab die Dinger beim ersten mal komplett versaut.
Gibts für die obrigen Enten die Entenpresse?
Und alle Fische liegen bei mir mindestens 24 Stunden vor dem essen,
sonst schmeckts mir irgendwie nicht so.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*

Bis auf makrele und sprotte lasse ich alle fische(bei mir gibts nur seefisch) mindesten 2 tage im kühlschrank...sonst ist es mir zu weich usw...mir schmecktsdann besser...
Ist glaube ich geschmackssache, da gibt`s kein richtig oder falsch...
Kenne viele die den dorsch noch halb zappelnd in die pfanne hauen und kollegen wie mich, die den fisch erst liegen lassen...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*



nordbeck schrieb:


> meines wissens nach werden die mit co2 erstickt und danach halt nicht geschlachtet. die sind wie du schon sagst extrem blutig und rot ^^
> 
> was die frische angeht sind die meinungen verteilt. einige essen die lieber gereift damits noch etwas ogout hat.
> 
> gleiches spiel bei wachteln. mein alter ausbilder (30 jahre michelin stern) hat mir mal gesagt für ihn werden wachteln erst interessant wenn sie mindestens ne woche gehangen haben. sonst wärs nur ein kümmerliches brathähnchen



In Frankreich in der Massentierhaltung werden die sicher maschinell erstickt, ich kenn es halt so mit Genickbruch für den Hausgebrauch. Allerdings wäre ich mit Blutente vorsichtig, durch das Blut im Fleisch zersetzt sich das schon recht zügig. Hautgout hin oder her, aber die Grenze zu 'ner Vergiftung ist dann wohl doch recht fließend. Ausgeblutets Geflügel kann durchaus mal paar Tage abhängen. 'Ne Woche erscheint mir aber recht lang. Wenn wir alle Jubeljahre mal paar Gänse schießen, hängen die eigentlich maximal drei Tage ab.


----------



## nordbeck (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> In Frankreich in der Massentierhaltung werden die sicher maschinell erstickt, ich kenn es halt so mit Genickbruch für den Hausgebrauch. Allerdings wäre ich mit Blutente vorsichtig, durch das Blut im Fleisch zersetzt sich das schon recht zügig. Hautgout hin oder her, aber die Grenze zu 'ner Vergiftung ist dann wohl doch recht fließend. Ausgeblutets Geflügel kann durchaus mal paar Tage abhängen. 'Ne Woche erscheint mir aber recht lang. Wenn wir alle Jubeljahre mal paar Gänse schießen, hängen die eigentlich maximal drei Tage ab.




zitat "die ist erst gut wenn sie selbst vom haken fällt" ^^

ich steh auch gar nicht darauf und auch haugout (wusste doch dass die schreibweise anders war ) ist überhaupt nicht mein ding, aber die alten spezis finden das zum teil zum erlebnis dazugehörig.

paar tage reifen kann aber in der tat ganz gut tun damit die sache lecker zart wird. 



Kotzi schrieb:


> Die Wachteln die ich bisher hatte wurden ziemlich  schnell zäh, hab die Dinger beim ersten mal komplett versaut.
> Gibts für die obrigen Enten die Entenpresse?
> Und alle Fische liegen bei mir mindestens 24 Stunden vor dem essen,
> sonst schmeckts mir irgendwie nicht so.



wachteln immer schön langsam und im ganzen garen und natürlich maximal medium. dann geht da was.

wirklich gut wirds aber erst ausgelöst.

die entenpressen kann man für alle enten benutzen. leider gibts kaum noch welche auf der welt...

mit  blut etc natürlich am besten, klassisch wird so auch sauce rouenaisse  gemacht, aber auch ne regulär geschlachtete ente saftet ganz schön  appetitlich wenn man die presst.


----------



## antonio (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Was dort unten von Kleinkuttern gefangen wird, kommt in den seltensten Fällen über die Region hinaus.
> Wenn ich von Trawlern spreche, sind die natürlich mehrere Tage auf See, zumal die Einlauftermine ja für mehrer Boote getimt werden. Allerdings wird auch da auf schnelle Abwicklung wert gelegt. Je nach Entfernung wird dann teilweise im nächstgelegenen Hafen angelandet. Allerdings ist der Weg vom Schiff in die Auktion und dann zum Großhändler/Zwischenhändler innerhalb von 24h über die Bühne gegangen.[/QUOTE]
> 
> wie gesagt das ist aber nicht der normalfall.
> ...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*



antonio schrieb:


> Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Was dort unten von Kleinkuttern gefangen wird, kommt in den seltensten Fällen über die Region hinaus.
> ...


----------



## antonio (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*

eine woche auf dem schiff und drei tage bis eine woche vom anlanden bis zum endverbraucher ist schon normal.

antonio


----------



## geomujo (27. März 2018)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*

Mich plagt gerade ein ähnliches Problem.
Ich hatte mir letzten Freitag ein Zanderfilet aus dem Tiefkühler geholt und direkt in den Kühlschrank verschoben. Der Fisch wurde im Herbst von mir gefangen und 1-2 Stunden später eingefroren. Dazu wurde jedes Filet in eng anliegender Frischhaltefolie und das Ganze dann nochmal in einen Zipbaren Gefrierbeutel gepackt mit möglichst wenig Luft.

Nun war ich aber am Wochenende Krank und konnte ihn nicht essen.  Heute wollt ich ihn zubereiten hab aber Zweifel ob das noch sinnvoll ist.
Heute Ausgepackt wirkt das Filet total steril und riecht nach absolut Nichts. Auch die Schleimhaut ist noch halbwegs intakt. 

Ist es ratsam das Filet noch zu verzehren?


----------



## Ørret (27. März 2018)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*

Na klar... erstmal ein kleines Stückchen an die Frau verfüttern und abwarten was passiert.Wenn sie nach ner Weile nicht grün angelaufen ist dann guten Appetit


----------



## geomujo (27. März 2018)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*

Hab' keine Frau


----------



## Ørret (27. März 2018)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*

Tja dann bleibt nur der Selbstversuch du armer Kerl#c


----------



## geomujo (27. März 2018)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*

Nach Rücksprache mit meinem Bruder den ich soeben an die Strippe gekriegt hab, der mir ganz klar empfiehlt das Teil nicht mehr zu essen werde ich es leider leider entsorgen müssen :-(

Und mein Magen knurrt ... gibts halt doch nur Salami-Brötchen heut Abend.


----------



## Jose (27. März 2018)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*

kenn ich.
hab schon jähriges hechtfilet mit gefrierbrand zubereitet, gegessen und überlebt.
dass es als sushi nicht taugt sollte klar sein.
als leckerchen ebensowenig.

ist eben fischfleisch - gut für suppe, frikas oder sonstwas.

besser geschmacklos verbrauchen als in die tonne. das wäre der definitive erbärmliche tod.


----------



## geomujo (27. März 2018)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*

Es geht nicht um den Geschmack - es geht darum ob ich durch den Verzehr nicht nochmal krank werde, wo ich grad auf dem Weg der Besserung bin.


----------



## Jose (27. März 2018)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*

hab ich beantwortet: 
ich hab gegessen und bin nicht krank geworden. 
durcherhitzen auf jeden fall.

nach nem jahr im frigo ists nur stroh mit fischgeschmack.

aber lass es, nimm zwieback :m



*oops, korrektur, hatte nicht alles und dann auch noch ungenau gelesen:

aufgetauten fisch nach 2-3 tagen im frigo würd ich auch entsorgen.
haste richtig gemacht.*


----------



## geomujo (27. März 2018)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*

Zum Glück ist der Fisch ja nicht umsonst gestorben, ein Teil wurde ja bereits vor Wochen verzehrt. Aber glaub mir, es tut mir im Herzen weh wenn ich diesen Schritt gehen muss.


----------



## zandertex (27. März 2018)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*

hoch lebe das MhD!:q


----------



## Kochtopf (27. März 2018)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*

Durch die Moulinette, zwiebeln, paniermehl, ei, schbegg dazu, SPC (Salz Pfeffer Chili) dazu und Frikkedellsche machen. Dafür langt es. Sterben wirst du nicht davon. Ja nicht mal Magen Darm bekommen


----------



## zandertex (27. März 2018)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*

nein,das problem ist der kopf!der fisch muss nicht schlecht sein,es ist einfach die unsicherheit weil kein mhd draufsteht.
der kopf schiebt da nen riegel vor,ist doch auch ok.
der verzehrer wird krank,weil er fisch isst,der aber noch gut ist.

der kopf sagt aber was anderes.schade das bei manchem keine nase,augen oder geschmacksnerven meht existieren.:c


----------



## Taxidermist (27. März 2018)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*

Sonst bin ich eigentlich recht robust was Lebensmittel und ihre Haltbarkeit angeht, aber bei Fisch und Muschel/Krebsgetier würde ich kein Risiko eingehen, nicht mal das geringste.
Dazu habe ich leidvolle Erfahrungen machen müssen.
Ich habe mal im Supermarkt gekaufte, gefrorene Scholle, ins nur drei Sterne Kühlfach gelegt, dann nach einer Woche als für immer noch frisch genug erachtet. 
Das war ein grober Fehler!
Nach etwa einer halben Stunde nach Verzehr fing es an, so schlecht habe ich mich im Leben noch nicht gefühlt!
Was war ich froh, dass die Toilette unmittelbar neben dem Waschbecken montiert war!

Jürgen


----------



## Zander Jonny (27. März 2018)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*

Wenn ein Fisch nicht mehr zum Verzehr geeignet ist riecht er, wenn er nicht riecht kann man ihn ohne bedenken essen. Es kommt auf die Temperatur im Kühlschrank an .


----------



## geomujo (28. März 2018)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*

Als ich die Fische zerlegte gab es einen ganz leichten Fischgeruch in der Küche - leicht säuerlich mein ich mich zu erinnern. Das Filet war heute quasi geruchsneutral. Aber beim Eindrücken des Fleiches von der Hautseite ist es doch ein wenig plastisch verformt worden - kam also nich voll wieder hoch. Wenn das der Fall ist, sollte man den Fisch entsorgen - auch wenn er nicht mehr steif ist. So zumindest die Aussage von nem Kumpel der Koch ist.

Nene - einen verdorbenen Magen kann ich mir eine Woche vor einer Uni-Exkursion ins Ausland nicht erlauben. Der Flug ist ja schon bezahlt


----------



## Zander Jonny (28. März 2018)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*

Die Druckprobe sagt überhaupt nichts aus weil jeder eine Delle rein drücken kann auch wenn der Fisch auch noch so frisch ist. Kiemen, Augen, und Schleim sagen einiges aus. Aber die geruchsprobe ist am sichersten. Wenn ein Fisch Magen Probleme verursachen kann riecht man das sofort.


----------



## Wingsuiter (28. März 2018)

*AW: Hechtfilet wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar?*

Schade um den Fisch, aber so ist manchmal das Schicksal.
 Gut durcherhitzt kannst du prinzipiell jedoch alles essen, ob es noch ein Genuss ist, wage ich dann zu bezweifeln.
 Wenn der erste Eindruck sagt, ist noch gut dann würd ich probieren, bei Zweifeln...weg damit


----------

